# Trivia 12/24



## luckytrim (Dec 24, 2018)

trivia 12/24
DID YOU KNOW...
Pennsylvania is known as the "Potato Chip Capital" of the  world and leads
the United States in potato chip production.

1. Strange Words are These ;
A 'Caduceus' is connected to which profession ?
  a. - Bullfighter
  b. - Physician
  c. - Welder
  d. - Surveyor
2. The Turner Prize is awarded for a person's outstanding work  
in what field ?
  a. - Architecture
  b. - Aeronautics
  c. - Civil Service
  d. - Art
3. What is Canada's smallest province in land  size?
4. Where in American History would you find a Shotgun  Messenger ?
5. Israel's covert operation "Wrath of God" was launched in  response to what 
terrorist action ?
6. What street intersection was known as the center of the  
Hippie movement ?
7. Where did Alexander the Great come from?
8. According to John 1:1, what was it, when it was what it  was?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In his teens, Robert De Niro belonged to a street  gang.
His nickname was Bobby Milk.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - d
3. Prince Edward Island
4. Riding next to the teamster on a stagecoach
5. 1972 Olympic Massacre
6. Haight & Ashbury, San Francisco
7. Macedonia
8. the Word

TRUTH !!
As a local teenager, he was very disinterested in school. To  occupy that
time, he joined a rather tame Italian street gang. During that  time frame,
he was nicknamed “Bobby Milk’ because he was so thin and he  had a pale
complexion like milk. He was considered a very modest  troublemaker. The gang
provided De Niro with ample experience to skillfully portray  Italian
mobsters as an actor in movies such as Goodfellas (1990; gangster Jimmy Conway).


----------

